# DSX HIDDEN SECRETS REVEALED!!!!!



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG guys so I opened up the back panel of my DS-Xtreme and I found the true source of its power!!!!!

















Spoiler












That is all!


----------



## Gore (Aug 10, 2008)

WHERE CAN I BUY ONE????????


----------



## Hit (Aug 10, 2008)

lmao that is just the built in memory
Not the processor
And anyone can open the DSX why care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

And you call yourself the biggest fan of DS-Extreme..

I knew that for over a year now.....(But my friend had DS-X with even herless-ier guy in it)


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2008)

Hit said:
			
		

> lmao that is just the built in memory
> Not the processor
> And anyone can open the DSX why care?



FAIL!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)

are you sure it wasnt this?



Spoiler


----------



## Prime (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## AbraCadvr (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## pasc (Aug 10, 2008)

so ultimate lol


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG guys so I opened up the back panel of my DS-Xtreme and I found the true source of its power!!!!!
















Spoiler












That is all!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 10, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Spoiler


I am the source of power in the DSX?

The power that flows within me is failing me?

WHY?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No the dog is the ultimate slot-1 solution secret power source!!!

Your just there to take him for a walk and feed him dog biscuits


----------



## moozxy (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## ackers (Aug 10, 2008)

bored much?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 10, 2008)

At least Bonemonkey's threads amused me.

That is all.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> At least Bonemonkey's threads amused me.
> 
> That is all.





Spoiler


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 10, 2008)

Is this what the testing area looks like now?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 10, 2008)

lol, you dissed kais.
I don't get it...
I opened up My M3 real to see if I could compete... now its flaps broke..


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 10, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Is this what the testing area looks like now?


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 10, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Is this what the testing area looks like now?


Understandable.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2008)

i wasnt dissing kais, hes ok, hes better than half the people here!

distorted.frequency, JKR Firefox, Linkiboy the rest of the haters

you can all stick your negative comments up your asses and fuck off while your doing it as far as im concened.

p0wned


----------



## Gore (Aug 10, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> At least Bonemonkey's threads amused me.
> 
> That is all.


22 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 	
16 Members: PaperPlane, enarky, Minox_IX, JKR Firefox, pokioh243, p1ngpong, [*M*]artin, podunk1269, ScuberSteve, trepid, monkeyboi, KeitaroBaka, djgarf, Dragoon709, RaydenEG, Maat 

Seems like people are liking this thread!


----------



## Minox (Aug 10, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just dropped in to see how his stupidness had evolved.


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 10, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> i wasnt dissing kais, hes ok, hes better than half the people here!
> 
> distorted.frequency, JKR Firefox, Linkiboy the rest of the haters
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware that I was being negative about the whole thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just asking if this was what the testing area looked like now. Since Linkiboy was the only one who answered my question, I find that I have to base my whole understanding from his answer.


----------



## TaMs (Aug 10, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just reading it? This place is like 4chan nowadays apparently.


----------



## Gore (Aug 10, 2008)

New Rule - Reading it means you like it


----------



## TaMs (Aug 10, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just reading it? (While not liking it) This place is like 4chan nowadays apparently.


----------



## moozxy (Aug 10, 2008)

Well scubersteve too was hated at first before people started to like him..


----------



## Gore (Aug 10, 2008)

TaMs said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 4chan portion has been dying down lately.
I haven't even seen AWESOME in over a week.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you post a pic of AWESOME because of this, you're a dipshit.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 10, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> i wasnt dissing kais, hes ok, hes better than half the people here!
> 
> distorted.frequency, JKR Firefox, Linkiboy the rest of the haters
> 
> ...



No need to become so defensive.  I was merely commenting on the current state of our forum in my opinion.

Too many people like you who feel that posting things like this will make you popular.

Bonemonkey could get away with post shit like this because he WAS funny.  You however are NOT.

Please stop trying so hard.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 10, 2008)

I remember when I wanted one!


----------



## science (Aug 10, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Well scubersteve too was hated at first before people started to like him..



So was BoneMonkey, and now people want him unbanned! 


EVERYONE SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT BASHING P1INGPONG HE IS FUCKING AWESOME AND HILARIOUS


----------



## Gore (Aug 10, 2008)

I AGREE
ALSO YAYPSP IS THE BEST
USE IT IN ALL SITUATIONS ESPECIALLY WHEN ADMIRING THE DS
ALSO I LOVE THE NINTENDO DS


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You edited your post cos you know your a complete asshole

I was one of the people calling for bonemonkeys return just so you know

If he was still here, i dont think i would be getting so much shit all the time for my threads

im not trying hard, im just messing around in the testing area

and YOU get the fuck out, i saw what you said before you changed it prick


p0wned


----------



## Gore (Aug 10, 2008)

i always lol when i see p1ngpong get defensive then say "p0wned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 10, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Well scubersteve too was hated at first before people started to like him..



ahem,
from #44 of my WS:

I hope you get mauled by a bear.
-Linkiboy

Not like scuber even has a brain to begin with.
-Linkiboy

wtf he even made a video ? 
this guy is so full of epic fail that the epic fail meter just broke 
-Lyuse

I'm not saying Scuber isn't annoying, he is, and he knows it... 
-mthrnite

also i should mention the quality of this video matches how much i care about scuber related shenanigans
-Linkiboy

I'm certain scubersteve doesn't have one. (penis)
And I'm certain that Twiffles doesn't have one. (penis)
Some things just aren't meant to be.
-JPH

That was so gay, even the 'g' is soft ... you're officially jay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-thebobevil

I can't believe Scuber has stooped this low in his desperate quest for negative attention.  No wait, I can believe it.
-Szyslak

sorry tinymonkeyt, I never doubt that you were a girl, wasn't trying to offend you. Just noticed that your posts reminds me of Scuber's ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well.. that is actually a little offensive..
-CockroachMan

you're the reason i don't go on youtube anymore.
-awdofgum


----------



## science (Aug 10, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> you're the reason i don't go on youtube anymore.
> -awdofgum



LOL


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought the secret was the that it's completly inferior to the cyclo evo


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 10, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Remembered that thread.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God what are you trying to prove?

The whole world knows your rubbish, stop reminding us!

p0wned


----------



## Gore (Aug 10, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just looked him up on youtube, never seen these before
NOW I KNOW WHY PEOPLE HATE HIM


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 10, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You weren't there when it happened. Therefore, your comment does not exist.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 10, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not going to argue with you any longer.  You've proven that you are an idiot in the past and you are doing nothing to disprove this.

People like you are ruining this entire forum.  Before I edited my post because it was a bit too harsh I stated you should get the GTFO.  I now take my back my previous edit and stand by my earlier statement.  Take all of your 4chan buddies and GTFO.  We don't need you here.

This was once one of the best forums on the internet but it keeps getting worse and worse and worse with each new member that joins.  Someone HAS to stop this shit.


----------



## Minox (Aug 10, 2008)

ScuberSteve>p1ngpong


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 10, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have words more true and to the point ever been spoken?  YaY JKR


----------



## Law (Aug 10, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve>p1ngpong


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 10, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> > ScuberSteve>p1ngpong


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 10, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> podunk1269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > everything, including my taint>p1ngpong


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 10, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> i wasnt dissing kais, hes ok, hes better than half the people here!
> 
> distorted.frequency, JKR Firefox, Linkiboy the rest of the haters
> 
> ...


*Ok, I stuck the comments and took them out*


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 10, 2008)

y r they brown?

P1ngP0ng is making drama!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2008)

You lot really are a sad bunch of humourless, patronising assholes arent you?

Where does this attitude come from?

You all take this shit so seriously its really quite pathetic, I bait you all to get a reaction and you all jump on it.

Im just messing around here having a joke and all I get is

"OMG OMG YOU THINK YOUR BONEMONKEY"
"OMG OMG THIS FORUMS RUINED COS OF PEOPLE LIKE YOU"
"OMG OMG YOUR AN IDIOT, GTFO THIS FORUM IT USED TO BE SOOOOO GOOD"
"OMG OMG SOMEBODY STOP THESE PEOPLE"

and my favourite

"OMG OMG THIS ISNT 4CHAN, GO BACK TO 4CHAN, STOP TURNING THIS PLACE INTO 4CHAN!!!!"

you people just p0wned yourselves so hard in this little display its not even funny

p0wned


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 10, 2008)

you tell em p1ngpong


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 10, 2008)

/me adds Sink to the naughty list

PINGPONG, your the opposite of Barrack Obama, we don't need change atm (besides fixed TA)


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 10, 2008)

i bait people that bait people to get reactions from them like that long post you just wrote


----------



## Gore (Aug 10, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> /me adds Sink to the naughty list
> 
> PINGPONG, your the opposite of Barrack Obama, we don't need change atm (besides fixed TA)


if I was talented I would shop a picture of obama if he were a barracks
shooting out soldiers of change


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 10, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> you tell em p1ngpong


*lights sinkhead on fire*

it had to be done.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 10, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> i bait people that bait people to get reactions from them like that long post you just wrote


I just masterbait.  Shit, that's not the kind of baiting you were talking bout is it?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 10, 2008)

p1ngpong, you get a virtual pack of cookies, you made me LOL so hard with that.


----------



## science (Aug 10, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> You lot really are a sad bunch of humourless, patronising assholes arent you?
> 
> Where does this attitude come from?
> 
> ...



Don't worry, me and moozxy like you!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> i bait people that bait people to get reactions from them like that long post you just wrote



Original linki really, did you think of that after I said i baited you?



p0wned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Actually, the original  post really fits the Testing Area, and made me laugh really hard..Anybody who  knows p1ngpong, and  is aware of his  former posts, would laugh his butt off.......

I really can't find  the reason why this thread turned to flamewar..

(and although  I think this is a good/funny thread, *p1ngpong*, please don't p0wn distorted.frequency..She's under my wing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 10, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're trying too hard dude

you basically trolled yourself in this thread


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 10, 2008)

I haven't read the previous pages, and I don't really know p1ngpong outside of the "you are banned game", but that first post was too funny, how can anyone complain about that in the testing area?

The testing area is quite clearly for stupidity, if you want to test something, by all means do so, the stupidity won't stop you, but if you want intelligent conversation you are obviously in the wrong place and if you don't know that, then maybe intelligent conversation isn't for you anyway.


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Actually, the original  post really fits the Testing Area, and made me laugh really hard..Anybody who  knows p1ngpong, and  is aware of his  former posts, would laugh his butt off.......
> 
> I really can't find  the reason why this thread turned to flamewar..
> 
> ...








 Cool. I get benefits from being part of Toni's crew. XD

I think the only reason why I joined this little war was a)it wasn't really funny and b)reacting like that and calling people er...bad names really gets to me. At least when Eternal Myst does this sometimes, he doesn't go around trying to bite people 's heads off. (And if he did, I must not have been hanging out here often enough.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'Sides, I can at least stand his humor.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah,  you'd kinda have to  know p1ngpongs past to get the joke..But it was really funny to me..

And don't get me wrong, I don't highly disapprove insulting..there  shouldn't be place for insults in a place like GBAtemp..


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2008)

Im really really sorry if i offended anyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









apart from the people i p0wned


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 10, 2008)

Well I found it helluva funny without knowing this "past" you speak of, it's just stupid humour of genius levels.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, you still haven't p0wned me (and there's no reason for that), but  I haven't felt  offended, so OK..

Take it easy p1ngpong..


----------



## Lyuse (Aug 10, 2008)

p0wned


----------



## Gore (Aug 10, 2008)

hahaha
over 1000 views already
that p0wns disbelievers!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> hahaha
> over 1000 views already
> that p0wns disbelievers!!



Massive flame wars always attract spectators!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can tell you that cos ive been in loads!


----------



## Law (Aug 10, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And by "been in loads", you mean "started loads"? Right?

xD Ah well, it doesn't matter. I wouldn't have exactly called this thread a war anyway. Last flamewar I saw pretty much destroyed a forum and ended up with them losing 60% of their members.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 10, 2008)

That's wierd, when I opened up my friends DS-X I found it was powered by this :


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 11, 2008)

Well anyway this was all fun and stuff, but my forum is back up http://forums.ds-xtreme.com/ so im probably not gona be around here that much now!

The freedom DS-X forum is a place of peace and harmony, where everyone is united by an amazing little flashcart we all love!

Theres no horrible bonemonkey legacy hanging over everyones head there, so people can have a joke there without his former mates jumping on the thread and crying cos you DARE have a laugh!

DSX FTW  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





p0wned!!!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 11, 2008)

bumped4justice


----------



## teonintyfive (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey guys what's up


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 11, 2008)

What's up is I wish I had made the first post in this thread.


----------



## Xeijin (Aug 13, 2008)

Why did BoneMonkey get banned anyway


----------



## papyrus (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## littlestevie (Aug 17, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well anyway this was all fun and stuff, but my forum is back up http://forums.ds-xtreme.com/ so im probably not gona be around here that much now!



you lie its not acording to my browser


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 17, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's hope it is and he is gone!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 17, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> Let's hope it is and he is gone!!!!



I thought you didnt talk?








Spoiler








I WILL RETURN!


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 17, 2008)

who said i do not talk?

nice pic of me, I look good


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 17, 2008)

OF COURSE!
Now it all makes sense!



Spoiler



















Spoiler



p0wned


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 17, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> OF COURSE!
> Now it all makes sense!
> 
> 
> ...



p1ngp0wned


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 17, 2008)

since I am compared to comic book guy do I get to say "Worst Thread Ever?"

as for kevin smith, thank you. 

Oh and I dont have long hair anymore  or in that pic


----------



## Rowan (Aug 17, 2008)

p0wned by my new sig and avatar made courtesy of strata  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dont forget if it aint strata it dont mean Jack...
...a


----------



## Rowan (Aug 17, 2008)

anyway wat happened to bone monkey did he catch the monkey virus apemein


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 17, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> p0wned by my new sig and avatar made courtesy of strata
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are epic fail


----------



## Rowan (Aug 17, 2008)

btw to the 7 users lurkin just post your troubles away


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 3, 2008)

I remember back in the day when i was "p1ngponed" infront of my "family" and the "world".


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 3, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> I remember back in the day when i was "p1ngponed" infront of my "family" and the "world".



Hey man I dont even remember that, Sorry if I caused your family any distress or anything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am really trying to change these days honestly, im tired of all the p0wning and the crap!

But saying that you probably deserved it, so dont mess with me again unless you want moar!


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 3, 2008)

It's not like you do much except p0wning. That seems to be a unique superpower, granted from radioactive bacon.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 3, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> It's not like you do much except p0wning. That seems to be a unique superpower, granted from radioactive bacon.



Bacon is for pathetic extinct bonemonkeys!

I stole my powers, I climbed the great mountain and stole the secrets of the DS-X Gods!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I p0wned those idiot Gods!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Five minutes ago actually!


----------



## raulpica (Sep 3, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Haruhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you p0wned DS-X Guru?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 3, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I p0wned them all!


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 4, 2008)

p0wn the Halo fanbase instead.


----------



## Frog (Sep 4, 2008)

this thread needs more p0wn!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 4, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Sir-Fritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Althought not directly at me, this is a taste of what you were. Here  (you can imagine what the "other" thread i referenced was about)


----------



## raulpica (Sep 4, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your new sig p0wns!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 4, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh my new sig is a bit lame, but its a first attempt at one, I will work on a new one when I got more time.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 5, 2008)

OMG guys so I opened up the back panel of my DS-Xtreme and I found the true source of its power!!!!!
















Spoiler









THE RADIOACTIVE FORCE P0WNS!!!!





Spoiler











That is all!


----------



## ackers (Sep 5, 2008)

damn u guys must be bored


----------



## da_head (Sep 5, 2008)

lol this thread confuses/amuses me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> OMG guys so I opened up the back panel of my DS-Xtreme and I found the true source of its power!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You go p0wn commander......Shed the fear and destruction on your path to glory!!!!!

And this IS the TRUE source!!


----------

